# Picture taking tips



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I'm not sure if u guys have seen this but here are some picture taking tips from Auto Sound and Security:

Don't use disposable or simple point and shoot cameras. they only have wide angle lenses and make objects look smaller than they are.
Doin' It: Got yer camera and film (stick with ASA 100 for now)? Gave yer ride a good scrub? Alright then, time to whip off some exteriors. Get a tripod if you can; not only will it stabilize the shot, it'll also force you to "think" the shot through. Finishing touches include a stepladder (for variety in angles) and a girlfriend or willing homie. You'll need someone to take notes and help schlep.

Check the sky: Generally the best times to shoot are early morning or early evening, when the sun is low in the sky. You want the sun to complement that dope candy apple flake paint job, and not wash it out. Cloudy or overcast skies are often the best: plenty of ambient light, but no direct rays.

Find a location: Industrial yards, harbors, swamps, water, glass buildings all serve as great backgrounds. Find a spot that enhances your rig and doesn't distract from it. Park at least 15 feet from the background to create depth (this will also throw the background slightly out of focus, bringing more attention to your car). If you're on private property, don't mention the words "sponsorship" or "magazine." People start sniffing money when they hear that noise. Tell 'em it's for a photography class project or for a personal album.

Walk around: when your car is set, walk around it and scope angles. Look at it through the camera's viewfinder. Get in close, get down on the ground, climb the ladder, move in, move out. If you see distinct shadows on the car, keep the sun behind you or to the side. Keep an eye out for reflections and hot spots. If you see 'em, first try moving yourself, then the car. For a full exterior shot, fill the viewfinder with the car but not so much that it's touching the viewfinder edges. Set the camera in manual and start bracketing.

Going In: after the exteriors, settle in for the details. Focus tight on exhaust tips, wheels, lights, etc., and then draw back. Same goes for the trunk. Leave yourself plenty of choices; you won't know what works best until you get the film back. Interior shots are harder since there's less room to work. Take dash photos from outside the car, using the tripod and shooting through an open window. Also try shots from the rear seats. Shots taken from driver and front passenger seats nearly always turn out fuzzy.

Watch for shadows from sun pouring through the windows. If it's too much, throw a dark blanket over the windshield. If you're using a flash - helpful on the inside - take your shots from an angle rather than head-on to avoid hot spots. Also take one of each shot without flash. Finally, most chain drug/grocery stores do a decent job on development for your purposes. If you get serious, check the Yellow Pages or Internet for a reputable photo lab. Remember your goal: grab someone's attention. Take your time, experiment with unique shots and have fun

Car cleaning tips

All In The Details Before you whip off those shots or prep your ride for the judges, follow these detailing tips from the peeps at Eagle One car care products.

1. Use a brisk side-to-side motion when removing wax or polish. Downward pressure can cause scratching. Also turn your towel frequently to keep a clean surface in contact with the paint.

2. Treat side moldings and plastic trim while wax or polish is hazing. When you remove the wax residue, any dressing that got on the paint will get wiped off with the wax.

3. When applying wax or polish, cut some foam wax applicator pads into different shapes. This'll let you get into tight areas without spreading wax all over. Foam applicator pads also spread wax more evenly than towels.

4. Make sure your wheels are cool before applying wheel cleaner. Heat speeds up chemical reactions. The cleaner can dry too early and leave nasty stains.

5. Apply a coat of car polish and wax to wheels for protection against brake dust.

6. Wipe side-to-side when cleaning outside glass, and up-and-down on the inside. This'll show you where streaks are coming from. Use a good auto glass cleaner and towels used only for cleaning windows.

7. Dish-washing detergent is designed to remove grease from pots and pans. It'll also strip the wax from your finish. Use a premium car wash soap instead.

8. To remove wax from emblems, body trim, tail light fixtures and interior pieces, make a detailing brush by taking a 1.5- or 2-inch wide paint brush and cutting the bristles in half. Put electrical tape around the metal part. To ensure that the bristles don't scratch, wipe them against some sandpaper to "flare the tips."

9. Difficult water spots in paint or on glass can often be removed with a soft, terrycloth towel spot dampened with white vinegar.

10. To keep your finish looking good between waxing, use a spray-and-wipe, quick-detailing product.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Good tips super......


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

well like i said i got them from autosound and security. all i did was copy and paste it and changed a line or 2 around. The reason why i posted this is because i noticed alot of pictures of people rides were kind of a "eh" quality and didn't do their rides justice. since they probally look much better in person than in the pics i just wanted to share with you high to get the high quality pics like you see in car mags.


----------

